# ruger super black hawk .44



## gary meissner (Jan 12, 2012)

i am looking for a grip that is thicker for a super blackhawk .44 mag with a 7.5 in" barrel if anyone knows where to find one


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 12, 2012)

Got Hogues on mine, love 'em.


----------



## frankwright (Jan 13, 2012)

http://www.grips4guns.com/revolver/ruger/superblack.html

A quick Google search found these, I am sure there are others. good Luck!


----------



## Boar Hog (Jan 13, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Got Hogues on mine, love 'em.



This!


----------



## brriner (Jan 30, 2012)

Boar Hog said:


> This!


Also on mine.


----------



## holton27596 (Feb 1, 2012)

hogue on mine as well.


----------



## John I. Shore (Feb 1, 2012)

holton27596 said:


> hogue on mine as well.



Add another one to the list, I have them on mine.

John I.


----------



## canecutter1 (Feb 1, 2012)

hogue on mine too


----------



## Swamp Man (Feb 9, 2012)

Hogue without a doubt.  Have them on my 9mm Ruger and my 44 magnum Taurus Tracker.


----------



## Arokcrwlr (Feb 10, 2012)

I personally can't stand the look of the rubber baby buggy bumpers on any single action.  No problem on double actions.

There are several custom grip makers that make thicker grips.  Go to rugerforum.com - there are several grip makers there.


----------



## chefrific (May 10, 2012)

Hogue.  But it's ugly on a single action in my opinion.


----------



## Seminole Wind (Jun 29, 2012)

Check out WWW.privatescustomgrips.com.
Carl Schultz makes them thicker than factory grips and you can choose from many different types of beautiful wood.


----------



## doofus (Jun 30, 2012)

nuthin beats pretty wood on a good handgun...now on somethin like a glock or a hi pointe....who cares


----------



## Boot (Jul 4, 2012)

For good grip, without ugly rubber, try badger grips. 
http://www.badgercustomgrips.com/ruger_pistol_grips.php


----------



## TJay (Jul 4, 2012)

I was gonna say Lett but I see they've closed their doors.  That's too bad.


----------

